# baby reds



## 477bej (Jul 27, 2005)

I have about 100 baby reds that hatched on tues and weds night. How long until they will be about 1/2 to one inch long


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

can take up to 6 weeks to get them to sellable size of 1/2" - 1". I would siphon them out into a seperate tank if you can. If not, put some pantyhose over all your water intakes on filters and powerheads. They should eat baby brine shrimp. I would buy a hatchery. Don't mess with the frozen stuff.


----------

